# Columbia Automatic taper review (bazooka)



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Instead of doing one long review, I will give a series of write ups. This will allow You/me to address certain aspects of the Bazooka we may like or not, what we like to call the pro's and con's.

Plus people on the internet tend to skip over super long posts when dealing with forums or chat sites. So with this being a drywall chat site, three or more sentences may be too much of a chore for some.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

One of the first things I whined about was my new zook leaked, but there may be a good reason why.

When buying it, I knew I would be putting installments down on it. So I told my tool supply guy he could display it in his office (the more people who seen it, and bought one, the better deal he would give me)But after a few months of being on display, he took it out of his office. Number one reason why???? The first thing everyone did when they grabbed onto to it, was try the grenade pin.

So as of right now, it no longer leaks. That may be because there might be some dried up mud around the one screw where it leaked. I guess I could also tighten the one little screw where it leaks too. But here's the question I ask myself. "Am I going to use the grenade function that much??????

It's a excellent function to have, if you break your cable. But breaking your cable is a rare thing, it's like getting a flat tire. Whens the last time someone got a flat tire. But it's still nice to have a spare and a jack if you do get one.

If your someone who tapes part time, or are a clean freak like "Cazna the clean" then it's a great function. Being able to pop the crash plate off allows you to make certain you can get the zook super clean.

For the 24/7 taper, I'm not sure if I would want to be always popping the crash plate off all the time. Over a long period of time, ware and tear may set in, which could lead to leakage down the road. It may be a feature I use at random times, but it will not be a constant. Personally, a power wash with the gate remaining closed along with a subway sandwich bag stuffed over the head will suffice for me. Unless I knew I would be sitting for a extended period of time, then the grenade pin feature will be put into use.

Still over all, it's a excellent option to have on your zook. It may not make you run to turn in your old zook just yet, but it should be a option you seek in your next purchase:thumbup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

So,...is there less drag?...and smoother cutting?


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

I have an older 4/5 yrs Columbia Zook and it leaks in the same spot on both sides also.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> So,...is there less drag?...and smoother cutting?


That was one thing I was going to comment on, since drag is a big issue.

Drag is excellent, or should I say too dam good

So far I have only done a 6,000 sq house and a basement with it. But well doing my angle tapes (@ 9 ft high)I was having to finger pinch my tape, to get the tape to drag along. So I has having a problem of leaving too long of a tape. (which is not a problem).

Running a new zook though, is sorta like running a new car. You could of been driving a old winter beater of a car, but you get use to it. Then when you hop into the new car, everything is so nice and new, and you half to get use to it. question is, is the columbia a winter beater or a Lamborghini.:whistling2:

I'm hoping next house is 8 foot high, to get a better read on the zook. Plus I think the adjustable brake was having some affect with the drag also, but I half to experiment with that more. ( I had brake set to a very delicate touch).

Also, for a foot note, a taper let me try his Wilco (I think ) zook this pass summer. what a piece of [email protected] Dam thing dragged doing flat tapes, which is nuts.

So yes the drag is excellent:yes:

(cutting action I can go into more in a different post)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ARI said:


> I have an older 4/5 yrs Columbia Zook and it leaks in the same spot on both sides also.


Does your zook have the grenade pin release?

If so, do you constantly use that feature?

If not, pop your crash plate off, then silicone it back on. that's what I had to do with my last TT zook the last few years of her service.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Does your zook have the grenade pin release?
> 
> If so, do you constantly use that feature?
> 
> If not, pop your crash plate off, then silicone it back on. that's what I had to do with my last TT zook the last few years of her service.


hey sir zooks alot are ya giving her the trans oil


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

the wheel catch has to be adjusted to lessen the drag


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

2buck I can say I love my Columbia zook. Tape drag is very minimal... It's my first zook but I lent it to Scott and he fell in love. 

I use the grenade function all the time it is very handy like you mentioned for cleaning. Also for the leak issue mine leaked but it was very minor. I figured I'm a taper how clean can I really stay. Yes I know most do stay clean.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

One feature I found my self really liking is the Pull ring shown in picture (compliments of PT (a.k.a. moose boy)).

I thought it would of been more of a irritant, or would of been in the way, but it's actually a really nice feature.

After many years in the drywall bizz, our arms and shoulders take a beating. And as shown in pic, you can pull back on the cutter with just 2 fingers with ease. It gives your arms a whole new form of "relief" when using it. Sounds dumb, but if you don't need to keep working your muscles over and over the same way all the time, it helps. It's way more beneficial when doing higher work also, since you don't half to reach as far up the cutter to in gauge it.

Also, there is that trick where you can tie a string or some form of a cord around the cutter when doing extreme high stuff. Having the ring around the cutter would make life easier to loop a small cord around it. Or maybe in the future, the flange of the pull ring could come with some pre-drilled holes in it. then someting like a old or new lawn mower pull cord could be fed through the pre-drilled holes..... (hint hint)

Me likes an luvs da pully ringer a lots (B1tch about that last sentence, stupid DWT grammar police:furious


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> One of the first things I whined about was my new zook leaked, but there may be a good reason why.
> 
> When buying it, I knew I would be putting installments down on it. So I told my tool supply guy he could display it in his office (the more people who seen it, and bought one, the better deal he would give me)But after a few months of being on display, he took it out of his office. Number one reason why???? The first thing everyone did when they grabbed onto to it, was try the grenade pin.
> 
> ...


I know TT is different than Columbia but my plate has got rubber gasket for sealing check this pic it might help you


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, that's a great idea on the TT easy clean zook :yes:


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

My hardened Columbia also leaks i find it very annoying


----------

